# [C++] Farbige Schrift in der Console



## Taubenschreck (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
 ich habe zu diesm Themal leider nur Threads für Windows gefunden, da ich aber linux habe währe es für mich interessant, wie das ganze in Linux hinhaut. Kann mir jemand dazu Links geben? Oder vielleicht gleich schriben wie's geht?
 Schon mal danke im Vorraus.


----------



## RedWing (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
schau mal da:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/1997/08/Tips/ls.html

Ein Beispiel könnte in der Shell so ausehen:


```
echo -e "\033[32mGreen"
#wobei 32m für die Farbe grün steht
```

Auf der Seite findest du eine Tabelle mit allen Codes für Vordergrund und Hintergrundfarben.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Taubenschreck (14. Dezember 2004)

Danke erstmal. Aber gibt es nicht irgendwie eine andere Möglichkeit? Weil wenn ich das richtig verstehe müsste ich ja die Farbe von der Konsole verändern, den text ausgeben und dann wieder zurückstellen. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## RedWing (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
das verstehst du richtig, aber wo liegt das Problem?
Bastle dir halt deine eignen Funktionen dazu...

Bsp:


```
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

void printGreen(string word){

        cout << "\033[32m";
        cout << word << endl;
        cout << "\033[39m";
}

void printBlue(string word){

        cout << "\033[34m";
        cout << word << endl;
        cout << "\033[39m";
}

int main(void){

        printRed("Mulitcolor");
        printGreen("Mulitcolor");
        cout << "Alles wieder normal" << endl;
        return 0;
}
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------

